# Anyone burn honeysuckle



## schlot (Apr 11, 2013)

I know honey suckle is more of a bush/shrub, but the grove where I'm taking the ash and mulberry out of is VERY established honeysuckle.

While getting to the ash, I had to remove a bunch of them. Some of the diameter of the shrubs are up to 6" and I noticed it was a hard wood as I cut it.

Talking to the local forester he said it approaches hickory in hardness and btu value.

Anyone have any experience in burning it? I didn't see any btu ratings for it when I did a quick google search. Also, it smelled nice as I cut it, but not sure how it smells as it burns.

Here is some of what I did bring back.


----------



## Hickorynut (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks like locust, which is very good firewood.  By the way, I have a new echo saw (cs-600p) that I am really liking so far.


----------



## Jags (Apr 11, 2013)

I have burned a small amount a few years back.  It burned with characteristics of locust.  Good stuff.


----------



## Mitch Newton (Apr 11, 2013)

Jags said:


> I have burned a small amount a few years back. It burned with characteristics of locust. Good stuff.


 
That's interesting. I've got a ton of it. Some as big as 8-10" thick. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Jags (Apr 11, 2013)

Mitch Newton said:


> That's interesting. I've got a ton of it. Some as big as 8-10" thick. I'll have to give it a try.


If it is big enough to be worth processing, turn it into firewood.  'Tis good stuff.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Apr 11, 2013)

Probably has a nice fragrance burning... the flowers are full of nectar.


----------



## schlot (Apr 11, 2013)

Great news. May have to look harder at getting more of it.


----------



## schlot (Apr 11, 2013)

Hickorynut said:


> Looks like locust, which is very good firewood.  By the way, I have a new echo saw (cs-600p) that I am really liking so far.


Great. I'm really enjoying mine too.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks alot like the lilac I cut a couple years back.  That stuff burns like locust, I'll be getting into that stuff next burning season.  The lilac shrubs I cut were more like trees, around 12-14" diameter at the base and I counted over 80 rings in them!


----------



## schlot (Apr 11, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Looks alot like the lilac I cut a couple years back.  That stuff burns like locust, I'll be getting into that stuff next burning season.  The lilac shrubs I cut were more like trees, around 12-14" diameter at the base and I counted over 80 rings in them!


Now that's a lillac!


----------



## Applesister (Apr 12, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Looks alot like the lilac I cut a couple years back.  That stuff burns like locust, I'll be getting into that stuff next burning season.  The lilac shrubs I cut were more like trees, around 12-14" diameter at the base and I counted over 80 rings in them!


80 years ago? Did your grandmother plant it? 
I think all shrubs have the same genetics for staying small diameter. Same as dwarf fruit trees. Like ironwood. You almost have to use a magnifying glass to see the growth rings.
Morrows honeysuckle is on the invasive species list so cut all you can. I wrap a chain around the base of the shrub and pull it out with a tractor. Roots and all.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 12, 2013)

Applesister said:


> 80 years ago? Did your grandmother plant it?
> I think all shrubs have the same genetics for staying small diameter. Same as dwarf fruit trees. Like ironwood. You almost have to use a magnifying glass to see the growth rings.
> Morrows honeysuckle is on the invasive species list so cut all you can. I wrap a chain around the base of the shrub and pull it out with a tractor. Roots and all.


they were planted eons ago, I'm sure, by somebody's grandmother.  We removed them at one of the tree jobs we did a few years back.  I've never seen lilacs that big.  They were probably almost 20' high!


----------



## brian89gp (Apr 12, 2013)

It burns pretty well.  I have a 2" x 2' piece kicking around the back yard (dog likes to carry it around) for 2 years now and it hasn't rotted yet.  It is pretty tough stuff.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 12, 2013)

I look for big patch's of  honeysuckle when its very cold out and hunting deer. It's 10 degrees warmer under there and no wind.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a honeysuckle  beside the driveway that my great grandfather planted for my grandmother.
The bark is stringy and I've watched squirrels  pull 4 to 6 foot strings  off and drag them off into the woods.


----------



## schlot (Apr 13, 2013)

Stringy bark is an accurate description for sure. Here is my haul. Most of the truck bed is full of ash but I did bring back a nice chunk of honeysuckle too.


----------

